# Knife 17 - Brute de forge chef 3



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

trying a new photo hosting server. 

https://goo.gl/photos/eo9Q2dyugrZyTpGKA


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

jessf said:


> trying a new photo hosting server.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/pnree1WeceRuub92A



Link works; no thumbnail in post, though.


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

yeah I'm trying the




and it's not working


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

oh well. I'll post these links until i figure it out.

https://goo.gl/photos/hwHpVQ5oKHh3w8MZA
https://goo.gl/photos/9DfcDYNNhFhX9Sas8


----------



## Kippington (Sep 4, 2017)

Does this work? If so, I'll let you know how to do it.
I'm loving the profile BTW, and the handle - what wood is that?


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey how'd you do that? Wood is spalted maple burl.


----------



## Kippington (Sep 4, 2017)

Go to https://goo.gl/photos/eo9Q2dyugrZyTpGKA
Left click on the picture so that it takes up the whole screen
Right click it, then
Copy Image Location





Profit
:biggrin:


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

Humm but i did that?. But when I preview the post nothing appeared, not even the link, (check 4th post, empty) so i just copied the links as they at least worked. Ill have to try again.


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

Did it from the phone that time. Same results.


----------



## Kippington (Sep 4, 2017)

I think you're getting the wrong image location somehow.
For example, the first one should be this:

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/p...Hg5LYgAZkbINdrEhKE4ABfb1LaWguYw=w1512-h951-no

It's long but this site has pruned it with (...)

Anyway, that's what goes in the


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

Worked for me.


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

ahh thanks. I was getting the image link, then copying that. size seems off though. I posted one in the post above yours.


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

ok I think it's sorted. thanks for the help guys.

tada! new knife.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

What steel? What are the blade dimensions? Beautiful work, BTW.


----------



## Kippington (Sep 4, 2017)

Post a choil shot! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

it's 205x51 1084. I'll take a choil shot in better light tomorrow. it's the thinnest of my chefs thus far.


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

Ok my photo links worked but now i see they have failed after an hour or so of being up.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

jessf said:


> Ok my photo links worked but now i see they have failed after an hour or so of being up.



I can still see the images in posts #11 and #19.


----------



## jessf (Sep 4, 2017)

Messed up. I could see them, now i can't, but PT and i imagine others can. Booooerns.


----------



## daveb (Sep 4, 2017)

I can see the pics in Rick's posts. Not in Jess's.

Rick, if you'll pm the steps you are taking to post pics, I'll idiot proof them and post them in the support section. The only way I can post pics now is to get them on my phone and use the phone app to post. Can't do a thing with the desk top version since Dropbox removed the "copy public link" function.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 4, 2017)

daveb said:


> I can see the pics in Rick's posts. Not in Jess's.
> 
> Rick, if you'll pm the steps you are taking to post pics, I'll idiot proof them and post them in the support section. The only way I can post pics now is to get them on my phone and use the phone app to post. Can't do a thing with the desk top version since Dropbox removed the "copy public link" function.



Dave, all I did was follow Kippington's instructions in Post #8.


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 5, 2017)

I still see all of the pics kippington and Rick posted, none from jessf. Must be some small error in which url is being copied by jessf?

Beautiful knife BTW! New mokume?


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 5, 2017)

Testing






Assuming the pic is still above, on chrome on my android tablet I long clicked the pic in Rick's post, choose open image in new tab. Then copied the entire url from the address box.

Maybe it'll disappear in an hour like jessf attempts? Dunno


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 5, 2017)

I can still see jessef's images in posts #11 and #19. Maybe because I'm logged into Google?


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 5, 2017)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I can still see jessef's images in posts #11 and #19. Maybe because I'm logged into Google?



Maybe that's it? I saw a little [x] "missing pic" symbol, and now I just logged into my gmail account and it shows a big (-) "minus sign in a circle" kind of missing pic instead... weird.


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 5, 2017)

On the knife, kudos, I really dig the aesthetics! :doublethumbsup:

I'm curious whether the edge profile is as flat as it looks in the pic. I once thought it would be super cool to have a gyuto with a very very flat profile, but then I got a custom santoku made that way and didn't like it personally. I guess I'm not much of a chopper, otherwise it should've worked I think...


----------



## jessf (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm partial to a flatter profile on a shorter knife. A 10" blade might offer up a similar curve but then you got all that blade hanging out there. Ain't no body got no time for that. Profile is also something i can alter over time with sharpening. Of the three chef's i've made of this style, i'm partial to this one. The handle has more junk in the trunk which works for me as i store my knives in cook books with the handle to the sky. The kardashianesque protuberance gives you something firm to reach for.


----------



## Rivera (Sep 14, 2017)

jessf said:


> I'm partial to a flatter profile on a shorter knife. A 10" blade might offer up a similar curve but then you got all that blade hanging out there. Ain't no body got no time for that. Profile is also something i can alter over time with sharpening. Of the three chef's i've made of this style, i'm partial to this one. The handle has more junk in the trunk which works for me as i store my knives in cook books with the handle to the sky. The kardashianesque protuberance gives you something firm to reach for.



Love the way you explained your reasoning for the handle shape lol


----------

